# Starting Problems, Clicking Noises and Flickering Lights



## vanhush (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a 2006 Altima SE and last night my girlfriend took the car to go shopping and had no problems with the car gettting there but when she was going to leave the car wouldn't start. (I drove the car earlier in the day and there were no noticeable signs of problems with car as we made several stops.) I got a jump to start the car and drove it home. Once I got home i turned the car off and tried to start the car again immediately but it would not start. Another thing I noticed was that the display lights on the dashboard starting flickering and I could hear a clicking noise from under the hood. I pinpointed the noise to be coming from the fuse box on the passengers side. Has anyone experienced this or does anyone have any ideas of what may be wrong?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Sure sounds like a faulty battery. Check the battery posts and terminals, they should be clean of any residue and NOT loose!


----------



## vanhush (Dec 19, 2008)

*battery*

sure was. i replaced the battery and no problems. thanks!


----------



## kaysee7219 (Jan 11, 2009)

*2004 Nissan Altima won't start*

I had the exact same thing to happen to me tonight. I arrived at work a little early, so I sat in my 2004 Altima and listened to the radio for about 5-10min. I got out of my vehicle and went inside for approx. 5 minutes. Went back to my car and attempted to start it and it would not turn over. The inside lights were flickering and there was a clicking noise under the hood on the passenger side. I got a jump and relocated my vehicle and while I was sitting in my car letting the battery "build up" it died and would not start. The strange thing about this is that it happened approx 1 1/2 year ago. Never had a problem with my battery before and as I was waiting in my car listening to the radio for approx 10min, I got out to pick up my niece, got back in, attempted to start my car and it was dead. I ended up having it towed to the Nissan dealership who replaced the battery. I know that batteries should last more than 1 1/2 years. But the strange things is that it only happened when I sat in the car and played the radio. Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## mnabryant (Jan 9, 2009)

Radio is a coincidence...

Seems like batteries either die within 2 years or last more than five. I've been pretty lucky so far...only one premature death with a battery in my cars.


----------

